# Morgypalooza, benefit for Morga " Salman" Strubb, Phoenix AZ, April 3



## bote (Mar 24, 2010)

Some of you are familiar with the site Digihitch.com, and may know that the founder is a traveller and all-around great guy named Morgan (Salman).
Morgan was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer last July and since then, he's incurred some pretty serious medical bills.
Anyone in the Phoenix area is invited to come out and show support, $5 at the door for 6 punk bands (I'll add the info when I have it) and there have been some prizes donated for raffle, including instruments and a trip to Mexico.



Start Time: Saturday, April 3, 2010 12:00 PM
End Time: Sunday, April 4, 2010 12:00 AM
Location: Connollyâ€™s Bar & Grill
Street: 5120 Northern Ave
City/Town: Glendale, AZ


----------

